# Caffè Culture 18th-19th May 2011



## JCSweden (May 14, 2010)

Anyone going? I'll be there tomorrow to see if there's anything interesting on show.

If you want to go register here before 6pm today (17th) to get a free ticket.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm off to catch my flight down to London right now


----------



## CoffeeClassics (Apr 19, 2011)

Let me know any stalls I shouldn't miss as I'm going tomorrow

Clare


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I would love to be there this year but a number of project have prevented me from attending

Have fun everyone and don't forget to donate to Coffee Kids UK stand (drop by and say hi to Elisa and tell her you are a Coffee Forums UK member)


----------



## JCSweden (May 14, 2010)

La Cimbali have their pressure profiling machine and coffee from various roasters including Nude Espresso which they are using to demo with. Very interesting to compare with different profiles. There was some tasty coffee on the Mahlkönig stand (from Origin and Volcano) plus a fine and chocolatey espresso blend from James Gourmet Coffee being used by La Spaziale. Those were the coffee highlights for me. I heard mentioned that there was something good on a stand with coffee from Yemen but didn't find it. Always interesting to chat to coffee people and see new bits and pieces of course.


----------

